# I Apologize.



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

OK â€" I have poked fun at allot of you Northern types about having to worry about winterizing your trailer when winterization to us in South Texas was simply NOT having to run the A/C â€¦

and the only pink stuff for the trailer we ever talked about was Strawberry Margarita mix..

Well this morning we woke to 22 degree temperatures, snow and ice !!!

Temperatures last night got to 22 degrees, and my truck this morning took almost 20 minutes to get into because the ice storm last night had dumped about Â½ inch of ice all over it and froze all the doors and windows shutâ€¦

Then I had to let the truck run for about a Â½ hour to get the ice off the windowsâ€¦ made it half way to work before the radio announced that they had closed the Air Force Base and then they closed most of the major highways along with the Baseâ€¦ so I spent the majority of this morning on the road to nowhereâ€¦

But on a bright side I got to use my rear window Defroster on my Silverado for the first time ever â€¦ (in fact I had to look for the switch)









Of course the interesting part was watching all the idiots that have never driven on ice â€" try to drive on iceâ€¦

A Ford F-350 4 x 4 blew past me at about 70 â€¦ I am sure that the will find him on the side of the ditch somewhere tomorrow when it stops snowing and sleetingâ€¦

The news channel here kept reminding folks that Four wheel drive does not mean four wheel STOPâ€¦ Only in Texas would they have to remind folks that .. LOL

Of course it will probably be 82 degrees again







by this weekend (like it was last week) and I look forward to poking fun of you guys up North again â€" but for right now â€" at this one specific moment frozen in time â€" let me say that I feel bad for those times that I smirked when someone mentioned about having to put their trailer up for winter ,,,


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> ... but for right now â€" at this one specific moment frozen in time â€" let me say that I feel bad for those times that I smirked when someone mentioned about having to put their trailer up for winter ,,,


...and at this one specific frozen moment in time - - your apology is accepted (with glee) by this one specific N'Eastern Outbacker !!!! As for the 4-Wheel warning ... trust me ... you'll hear it all day and all night up here, as well. Our ditches remain full


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Is the ice what clouded your brain enough to make you post this in the "For sale" section?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Is the ice what clouded your brain enough to make you post this in the "For sale" section?


Knowing Ghosty, he wants us to pay for his "apology."









Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > Is the ice what clouded your brain enough to make you post this in the "For sale" section?
> 
> 
> Knowing Ghosty, he wants us to pay for his "apology."
> ...


Knowing Ghosty....we will. No mater where he posted it!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

So did you winterize with this ?











> and the only pink stuff for the trailer we ever talked about was Strawberry Margarita mix..


Or did you not winterize ? Just curious because 22 could be a problem with no heat in the trailer, for an extended period, with water in it.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

BlueWedge said:


> So did you winterize with this ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It'll be safe. With all the (comfortable) days above 110 degrees during most of the year, Ghosty's Outback probably hasn't cooled down below 90 yet.









Bill


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I have the same problem in AZ. We've had two nights in the mid 20's. My Outback is actually at the dealer for the front cap delam fix so I couldn't get to it even if I knew what to do to winterize it. Wish us luck.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I was wondering about the for sale myself. Thought maybe he was selling the Outback because he couldn't take the cold.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> â€" let me say that I feel bad for those times that I smirked when someone mentioned about having to put their trailer up for winter ...


...NOT!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

1. Sorry about posting in the "For Sale" section -- i didn't relaize we had a "It's snowing" section --









2. I went to the storage faciltiy this morning ... opened up the water heater plug... removed all three caps on the low drain and regular drain,,,, andopened up all the faucets -- i am hoping that this got rid of enough water so as not to have caused any damge from freezing...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

SOOOo AAhh Ghosty...You want some winterizing tips? You DO realize that opening all the lines SHOULD help but there could be some of that ole water trapped right where you don't want it. Us NEW ENGLAND types would be more that HAPPY to assist you in this endeavor! Right Wolfie?


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

"The news channel here kept reminding folks that Four wheel drive does not mean four wheel STOPâ€¦ Only in Texas would they have to remind folks that .. LOL"

Nope. Stupid doesn't follow statelines, Ghosty.

Sluggo


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I was thinking about you when I saw the weather in Texas. Its about time.

And I will reluctently accept your apology









John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> SOOOo AAhh Ghosty...You want some winterizing tips? You DO realize that opening all the lines SHOULD help but there could be some of that ole water trapped right where you don't want it. Us NEW ENGLAND types would be more that HAPPY to assist you in this endeavor! Right Wolfie?


We are a GRACIOUS and HUMBLE group up here in NEW ENGLAND as evidenced by our individual responses to our Southwestern FRIEND who has HUMBLED himself with an APOLOGY. As such, I'm sure we'd be HAPPY to assist our friend in chilly 'ole Texas. But, Eric my yankee compadre, it would seem ever so much more CONSDIERATE for us to wait for Mr. Ghosty, JD to REQUEST our assistance rather than for us to just assume that he wants or needs it..... No, that would just be too much llike rubbing it in his face...


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

LET HIM FREEZE
































John


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

What do you say we accept the appology on the condition that he host a blizzard party for those of us who are used to this sort of occurance?

And Ghosty I can relate to your situation as we had the same type of storms sunday and Monday. I barely was able to get in the truck today and when I did I put it in the garage and fired up the torpedo heater for a couple of hours.coldn't see out of the window the mirrors were caked, I just folded in the mirrors and backed it in with the door open so I could see where I was going.(and listening for sounds of contact).19 degrees here.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Rubrhammer said:


> What do you say we accept the appology on the condition that he host a blizzard party for those of us who are used to this sort of occurance?
> 
> And Ghosty I can relate to your situation as we had the same type of storms sunday and Monday. I barely was able to get in the truck today and when I did I put it in the garage and fired up the torpedo heater for a couple of hours.coldn't see out of the window the mirrors were caked, I just folded in the mirrors and backed it in with the door open so I could see where I was going.(and listening for sounds of contact).19 degrees here.


Fine idea...as long as the party is in this quadrant of the country....


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Is he trying to sell us on his apology, or is he trying to foist the weather upon us by saying "for sale"?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Lady Di said:


> Is he trying to sell us on his apology, or is he trying to foist the weather upon us by saying "for sale"?


Either way, I'm not buying!!!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

New winter rally location the top of Mt. Washington









John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> New winter rally location the top of Mt. Washington
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which site did you want, John?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Sorry, I just can't seem to stop laughing...









Good luck keeping things from freezing too much Ghosty. I wouldn't wish that upon anyone, no matter how many cold weather jokes they make.

Tim


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> New winter rally location the top of Mt. Washington
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which site did you want, John?








[/quote]
Just had to check at 6:30

Temp -14

Wind chill -52

Have a nice night Ghosty

John


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm gonna pass on that winter rally.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

johnp2000 said:


> LET HIM FREEZE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol hey! Thats what I was thinkin!









Carey


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Here Ya Go Ghosty to help clear a path to your Outback. So you can make it to the "Winter Rally."


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear you are getting hit with the bad weather Ghosty
But at least it shouldn't last that long for you down there

Don


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

If you are looking for sympathy, not going to happen, at least not with feeling.
-5 F and still dropping, snow ice and wind, but I did winterize the Outback.








Steve


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> The news channel here kept reminding folks that Four wheel drive does not mean four wheel STOPâ€¦ Only in Texas would they have to remind folks that .. LOL


We need some of that here is Oregon too. This morning one turned on their turn signal to enter the school, but just kept on going with all four wheels locked up...... going ...... going ..... going .....

Ed


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Man, I was looking at all the rplies here Ghosty. Well, ya know . . . . as ye reap so shall ye snow . . . er sow.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Since we're on the topic of freezing, here's something pertinent. Up here in Michigan, we can take the cold....we have to.

+70Â°F (21Â°C) and above 
Texans turn on the heat and unpack the thermal underwear. People in Michigan go swimming in the Lakes.

+60Â°F (16Â°C) 
North Carolinians try to turn on the heat. 
People in Michigan plant gardens.

+50Â°F (10Â°C) 
Californians shiver uncontrollably. 
People in Michigan sunbathe.

+40Â°F (4Â°C) 
Italian & English cars won't start. People in Michigan drive with the windows down.

+32Â°F (0Â°C) 
Distilled water freezes. 
Lake Superior's water gets thicker.

+20Â°F (-7Â°C) 
Floridians don coats, thermal underwear, gloves and woolly hats. People in Michigan throw on a flannel shirt.

+10Â°F (-12Â°C) 
Philadelphia landlords finally turn up the heat. 
People in Michigan have the last cookout before it gets cold.

0Â°F (-18Â°C) 
People in Miami all die... 
Michiganders lick the flagpole.

-20Â°F (-29Â°C) 
Californians fly away to Mexico. People in Michigan get out their winter coats.

-40Â°F (-40Â°C) 
Hollywood disintegrates. The Girl Scouts in Michigan are selling cookies door to door.

-60Â°F (-51Â°C) 
Polar bears begin to evacuate the Arctic. 
Michigan Boy Scouts postpone "Winter Survival" classes until it gets cold enough.

-80Â°F (-62Â°C) 
Mt. St. Helens freezes. People in Michigan rent some videos.

-100Â°F (-73Â°C) 
Santa Claus abandons the North Pole. Michiganders get frustrated because they can't thaw the keg.

-297Â°F (-183Â°C) 
Microbial life no longer survives on dairy products. Cows in Michigan complain about farmers with cold hands.

-460Â°F (-273Â°C) 
ALL atomic motion stops (absolute zero in the Kelvin scale). People in Michigan start saying, "Cold 'nuff for ya?"

-500Â°F (-296Â°C) 
Hell freezes over. 
The Lions win the Super Bowl

AT LAST!!!!

Bill


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

WOW -- I can actually feel all the love -- and its keeping me sooooo warm on these cold days....










LOL


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

cookie9933 said:


> Since we're on the topic of freezing, here's something pertinent. Up here in Michigan, we can take the cold....we have to.
> 
> +70Â°F (21Â°C) and above
> Texans turn on the heat and unpack the thermal underwear. People in Michigan go swimming in the Lakes.
> ...


This reminds me of a guy I was stationed with in Charleston SC, he was from Michigan and he too talked about how he could handle the cold so well. In Charleston it rarely gets below freezing but this particular winter it was in the 30's with some wind.

Well we had to head out to the flight line to do some aircraft maintenance and we put on all our cold weather gear like field jackets and gloves. Well this guy from Michigan pipes up and says that we are all a bunch of wimps and says where he comes from this is warm weather. Well He heads out without a jacket and we were all impressed but we kept on our jackets.









About an hour later this Mighty Michigan guy comes strolling into the shop. He is shaking uncontrollably and says he has never been so cold in his whole life, he stands by the heater for an hour just to get warmed up. He found out about humidity, 35 degrees at 90 % humidity is much colder than 0 degrees and 10% humidity especially if there is any wind. This is what I call bone chilling cold.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hang in there G...

(would that AFB be Randolph?)


----------

